# rikon 10-325 upgrade



## woodmaker

I've been thinking about this saw.

But I'm torn between one of these "mega" 14" saws or getting a 17" saw.

I do intend to build period furniture (one of these days) so I don't want to end up limited.

On my budget I can only buy one saw once I pull the trigger.


----------



## RogerM

I too have the 14" Rikon Deluxe with the Carter upgraded blade guides. This combination (plus a Woodslicer or Timberwolf blade)is very hard to beat for the money.


----------



## Gerry1

I've had my 10-325 deluxe for a couple of years now, and you are spot on! The combination of a good tune up and a woodslicer blade has allowed me to resaw Mahogany for drawer fronts, Mesquite for a bent lamination, and Alder for veneering shelves of my Alder/ Turquoise inlaid tables. The tool has been consistant and reliable. Happily, I got it on sale, BEFORE the price went up!

I have been using it with the guide bearings that came with it. Although I may change them out after reading your experience, I spoke to the factory early on, and was told the current bearings are Carters, but their previous generation. Enjoy the saw!!


----------



## Kentuk55

Fantastic. Thnx for the review. Looks like a beastee of a wood slicer


----------



## EdwardR

I just purchased mine and it sits in the shop because I broke my ankle in 3 places. ( gonna be a long summer) Would you suggest to upgrade out of the gate.


----------



## vegeta

edward yes it will make a big differance if you do a lot of resawing like i do if all you do is scroll work probly not 
my old saw had the same brg,s as this and i suffered with them for almost 4 years. they are a pain to adjust and the carters are double brg,s on the sides for better suport also dont wast your time with the factory blade 
hope that helps 
fet better soon


----------



## EdwardR

Eddy Thanks my friend going to get one asap. I already bought new Timberwolf blades.

I had to retire and took up woodworking as a new hobby At least i know I made one good decision


----------



## thebicyclecafe

Eddy, thanks for posting this, I was just contemplating making the same upgrade. Looks like you got the micro adjust carters.
Do you find that you are able to move the thrust bearing and side bearings adequately now, in the front to back position? On the old guides, the lower thrust bearing can't get close enough to the blade, and the side guides couldn't be correctly adjusted to just behind the gullets. 
Are the carters improving your setup time? I am so sick of adjusting the guides a million times everytime I change a blade, the stock guides move after you lock them down, super annoying.
Thanks!


----------



## vegeta

the blade changes are ten times as fast now worth every penny


----------



## HorizontalMike

I also have this same 14in Deluxe BS, though I have not needed to do the Carter upgrade. The OEM guides are doing the trick for me. When I wear them out, I may move up to the Carter system. Time will tell. If I recall correctly, I paid $675 for it on sale at WC in 2009.


----------



## BroncoBrian

Thanks for the review, this is on my short list for this week. Would you change anything now that you have had it for a while? Any reason you might look at another BS in that range?


----------



## vegeta

sence i got this saw i have had the chance to use a powermatic and a jet one or twice 
in my personal opinion the saw beats them both. it is a resaw beast i made a few bandsaw boxes last week 
with this saw. was a very fast project


----------



## vegeta

2 year update (almost) I use this saw 3 to 4 times a week resawing most of the time. each resaw session is about 
40 t0 50 running feet of cherry with some exotics in there still running great. I would still recommend this saw


----------

